# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म "जाल" (देवानंद एवं गीतावली)

## "Hamsafar+"

अकेला हूँ मैं हमसफ़र ढूँढता हूँ
मुहब्बत की मैं रहगुज़र ढूँढता हूँ

किसी को मैं शाम-ओ-सहर ढूँढता हूँ
अकेला हूँ ...

ये महकी हुई रात कितनी हसीं है 
मगर मेरे पहलू में कोई नहीं है 
मुहब्बत भरी इक नज़र ढूँढता हूँ
अकेला हूँ ...

मेरे दिल में आजा, निगाहों में आजा 
मुहब्बत की रंगीन राहों में आजा 
तुझी को मैं ओ बेख़बर ढूँढता हूँ
अकेला हूँ ...

किधर जाऊँ वीरान हैं मेरी राहें 
किसी को न अपना सकी मेरी आहें 
मैं आहों मे अपने असर ढूँढता हूँ
अकेला हूँ ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

चोरी चोरी मेरी गली आना है बुरा
- अइग
आ के बिना बात किये जाना है बुरा
- अइग!

अच्छे नहीं ये इशारे
पेड़ों तले छुप-छुपाके
आओ न दो बातें कर लें
नज़रों से नज़रे मिला के
दिन हैं प्यार के, मौज बहार के
देखो भोले भाले दिल को तड़पाना है बुरा
चोरी चोरी मेरी गली आना है बुरा ...

दिल आ गया है तो प्यारे
बदनाम होने का डर क्या?
इश्क़-ओ-वफ़ा की गली में
दुनिया के ग़म का गुज़र क्या?
दिन हैं प्यार के, मौज बहार के
देखो भोले भाले दिल को तड़पाना है बुरा
चोरी चोरी मेरी गली आना है बुरा ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

दे भी चुके हम दिल नज़राना दिल का

अरे, छोड़ो भी

छोड़ो भी ये राग पुराना दिल का

एक नज़र में हार चुके हैं दिल को
तेरी अदा पे वार चुके हैं दिल को
अजी मुश्किल है अब लौट के आना दिल का

जा जा जा
छोड़ो भी ये राग पुराना दिल का

मुंह धो ले ओ जाल बिछाने वाले
हम नहीं इन बातों में आने वाले
खेल है ये जाना पह्चाना दिल का

अरे, दे भी चुके हम दिल नज़राना ...

... दिल का

छीन के दिल आशिक़ का मुकरने वाले
अरे, मर जाएंगे तुझ पर मरने वाले
हाय, छोड़ भी दे ज़ालिम तड़पाना दिल का

जा जा
छोड़ो भी ये राग पुराना दिल का

डाली डाली फिरते हैं हरजाई
लोभी भँवरों ने कब प्रीत निभाई
यूँ ही सब करते हैं बहाना दिल का

हाए, दे भी चुके हम दिल नज़राना दिल का

यूँ ही सब करते हैं बहाना दिल का
खेल है ये जाना पह्चाना दिल का
छोड़ो भी ये राग पुराना दिल का

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

धड़का है दिल में प्यार तुम्हारा अभी-अभी
चमका है आर्ज़ू का सितारा अभी-अभी

महबूब की निगाह-ए-करम कैसी चीज़ है
वो एक पल तो चाँद से हमको अज़ीज़ है
जो हमने उनके घर में गुज़ारा अभी-अभी
चमका है आर्ज़ू का सितारा अभी-अभी

आए हैं हम शराब-ए-मोहब्बत पिये हुये
आँखों में इक ख़ुमार की दुनिया लिये हुये
दिल माँगता है उनका सहारा अभी-अभी
चमका है आर्ज़ू का सितारा अभी-अभी

बेताबियाँ रातों हमें अब जगायेंगीं
आएँगे जब वहाँ से तो यादें बुलायेंगीं
चाहेगा जी के जाएँ दुबारा अभी-अभी
चमका है आर्ज़ू का सितारा अभी-अभी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हँस ले, गा ले, धूम मचा ले, दुनिया फ़ानी है
कह ले दिल की बात सजन से, रात सुहानी है

कैसी ये जागी अगन

दूर कहीं एक तारा करता है ये इशारा
जीत है आज उसी की जिस ने सब कुछ हारा
सीने में तूफ़ां है जलने का अरमाँ है
कैसी ये जागी अगन

हँस ले, गा ले, धूम मचा ले, दुनिया फ़ानी है
कह ले दिल की बात सजन से, रात सुहानी है

कैसी ये जागी अगन

मारीया ...

दूर नगरीया तेरी, रस्ता है अनजाना
राह में मिलने वाले, राह में छोड न जाना
सीने में तूफ़ां है, जलने का अरमाँ है
कैसी ये जागी अगन

हँस ले, गा ले, धूम मचा ले, दुनिया फ़ानी है
कह ले दिल की बात सजन से, रात सुहानी है

कैसी ये जागी अगन

मारीया ...

तोड़ के नाते सारे चली हूँ उन के द्वारे
घर आँगन से कहियो अब ना मुझे पुकारे
सीने में तूफ़ां है, जलने का अरमाँ है
कैसी ये जागी अगन, लगी है दिल में लगन

सीने में तूफ़ां है, जलने का अरमाँ है
कैसी ये जागी अगन
हँस ले, गा ले, धूम मचा ले, दुनिया फ़ानी है
कह ले दिल की बात सजन से, रात सुहानी है
मारीया ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मेरी ज़िंदगि के चिराग़ को तेरी बेरुख़ी ने बुझा दिया
तेरे रास्ते की मैं ख़ाक हूँ मुझे आज तूने बसा दिया

तुझे पाके भी तेरी जुस्तुजू तुझे मिलके भी तेरी आर्ज़ू
तेरे पास लाके नसीब ने मुझे कितनी दूर हटा दिया

तू वो फूल जिसमें वफ़ा नहीं मैं वो दर्द जिसकी दवा नहीं
तुझे देखकर जो ये लब हँसे तेरी आर्ज़ू ने रुला दिया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी, 
दुआ है आपकी 

बड़ी ख़ूबसूरत अदा है आपकी
बड़ी ख़ूबसूरत निगाह है आपकी
मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी, 
दुआ है आपकी 

खोया खोया-स कुछ गुमसुम,
मैं आजकल रहता हूँ हर महफ़िल में 
कोई दवा तो बतलाओ के दर्द रहता है
ज़रा-सा दिल में

यही दर्द-ए-दिल तो दवा है आपकी 
मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी, 
दुआ है आपकी 

मर्ज़ी है आज क्या फ़िज़ा की,
जो आज मेरा दिल यूँ ही धड़का रही है 
क्या हो गया है इस हवा को
जो ऐसे मेरी ज़ुल्फ़ों को बिखरा रही है

करे क्या के आशिक़ हवा है आपकी 
मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी,
दुआ है आपकी 

आये न नींद मुहब्बत में,
तो रात सुहानी कोई कैसे गुज़ारे 
सोता है चैन से ज़माना
गुज़ारता हूँ मैं रात गिन-गिनके तारे
ख़ता है येह किसकी? 
ख़ता है आपकी! 

मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी, 
दुआ है आपकी 

बड़ी ख़ूबसूरत अदा है आपकी
बड़ी ख़ूबसूरत निगाह है आपकी

मिज़ाज-ए-गरामी, 
दुआ है आपकी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

पिघला है सोना दूर गगन पर
फ़ैल रहें हैं शाम के साये

भगवन तेरे सुन्दर रचना कितनी प्यारी है
तेरी महिमा के गुण गाता हर नर-नारी है

खामोशी कुछ बोल रही हैं
भेद अनोखे खोल रही हैं
पंख पखेर्ऊ सोच मे ग़ुम हैं
पेड़ खड़े है सिर झुकाए
पिघला है सोना ...

धुंदले धुंदले मस्त नज़ारें
उड़ते बादल मुड़ते धारे
छुप के नज़र से जाने ये किस ने
हसरती ये खेल रचाए
पिघला है सोना ...

कोई भी उठता राज़ न जाने
एक हक़ीक़त लाख़ फ़साने
एक ही जलवा शाम सवेरे
भेस बदल कर सामने आए
पिघला है सोना ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

रोकना है अगर रोक लीजे मगर
चाँद छुपने से पहले चली जाऊँगी 
दूर है मेरा घर मुझको दुनिया का डर
चाँद छुपने से ...

चाँद निकला मगर चाँदनी खो गई
हर तरफ़ हुस्न की रोशनी हो गई
आप चाँद हैं अगर चाँद को देख कर
चाँद छुपने से ...

आप शामिल हैं यूँ मेरी आवाज़ में
जैसे नग़में हों दो एक ही साज़ में
मैं ग़ज़ल छेड़ कर इश्क़ के साज़ पर
चाँद छुपने से ...

बहकी-बहकी निगाहें नहीं होश में
प्यार शरमाए आँखों के आग़ोश में
हँस के सीने पे सर रख तो दूँगी मगर
चाँद छुपने से ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

सोच समझ कर दिल को लगाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना
भोली सूरत का धोखा न खाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना
सोच समझ कर दिल को लगाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना

धोखा ना खाना 
ना ना ना न ना

प्यार की गली में दिल वालो
जाना ज़रा सम्भल सम्भल के
फिरते हैं चोर लुटेरे
रस्ते में भेस बदल के

धोखा ना खाना जी धोखा ना खाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना
सोच समझ कर दिल को लगाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना

धोखा ना खाना 
ना ना ना न ना

दुनिया के इस बाज़ार में
तन की है मन की प्यास नहीं
हुस्न के इस गुल्ज़ार में
रंग ही रंग हैं बास नहीं

धोखा ना खाना जी धोखा ना खाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना
सोच समझ कर दिल को लगाना
देखो बुरा है ज़माना

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये रात ये चाँदनी फिर कहाँ, सुन जा दिल की दास्तां
चाँदनी रातें प्यार की बातें खो गयी जाने कहाँ
ये रात ये चाँदनी फिर कहाँ, सुन जा दिल की दास्तां

आती है सदा तेरी टूटे हुए तारों से
आहट तेरी सुनती हूँ खामोश नज़ारों से
भीगी हवा, उमड़ी घटा कहती है तेरी कहानी
तेरे लिये बेचैन है शोलों मे लिपटी जवानी
सीने मे बल खा रहा है धुआं, सुन जा दिल की दास्तां
ये रात ये चाँदनी फिर कहाँ, सुन जा दिल की दास्तां

लहरों के लबों पर हैं खोये हुए अफ़साने
गुलज़ार उम्मीदों के सब खो गये वीराने
तेरा पता पाऊं कहाँ सूने हैं सारे ठिकाने
जाने कहाँ गुम हो गये जाके वो अगले ज़माने
बरबाद है आरज़ू का जहाँ, सुन जा दिल की दास्तां
दास्तां दास्तां दास्तां

ये रात ये चाँदनी फिर कहाँ
सुन जा दिल की दास्ताँ
ये रात...

पेड़ों की शाखों पे सोई सोई चाँदनी
तेरे खयालों में खोई खोई चाँदनी
और थोड़ी देर में थक के लौट जाएगी
रात ये बहार की फिर कभी न आएगी
दो एक पल और है ये समा, सुन जा...

लहरों के होंठों पे धीमा धीमा राग है
भीगी हवाओं में ठंडी ठंडी आग है
इस हसीन आग में तू भी जलके देखले
ज़िंदगी के गीत की धुन बदल के देखले
खुलने दे अब धड़कनों की ज़ुबाँ, सुन जा...

जाती बहारें हैं उठती जवानियाँ
तारों के छाओं में पहले कहानियाँ
एक बार चल दिये गर तुझे पुकारके
लौटकर न आएंगे क़ाफ़िले बहार के
आजा अभी ज़िंदगी है जवाँ, सुन जा...

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद हमसफर जी, इस फिल्म के गीत मुझे बहुत प्रिय है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> धन्यवाद हमसफर जी, इस फिल्म के गीत मुझे बहुत प्रिय है।


आपको भी धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------

